# Rocko Pictures Update



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Ok so first of all I have to really thank Sylvia from Pinetree Cockapoos for breeding the most amazing puppy ever.
He is an absolute angel, at point of pick up he was already trained to go outside, he is super intelligent and really eager to obey... that is only at 9 weeks old...Zara and I are super proud mummies and love him sooo much.

First day home



















Yesterday


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

He's gorgeous and what a clever puppy, congratulations x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Rocko is just gorgeous 
If i'm ever lucky enough to have another pup, it'll be a Red American.. I hope


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He"s a little cutie he looks like Bethany's Nell I wonder if they"re siblings ?? x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

aww! what a face! very sweet looking boy.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Rocko is super cute :love-eyes:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Rocko is adorable, love his pale blue collar and heart shaped name tag!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos - I like his collar and tag too.


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

He is adorable


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Really cute little boy x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Rocko is def rocking these pics! What a sweetie 
Great name too!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He is a darling! Love the red Americans too.....meltingly cute! x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

He's scrummy.....adorable little face x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful Rocko I can see why you are so pleased with him.

My Millie is from Sylml too, dad Zac. She too was a delight to train from the word go - well not her toileting, that was a bit hit and miss. But the rest of the training. A very calm puppy and very keen to learn and please.

Looking forward to seeing photos of Rocko as he gets older, do keep us posted.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Glad to hear that things are going so well!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He's gorgeous, reminds me of my Obi when he was little . He looks like he will be a curly boy by the wave in his coat.


----------

